
The patent “Network-1” just used to get a $25MM settlement from Apple - chjohasbrouck
https://www.google.com/patents/US6006227
======
manicdee
Twenty five millimetre?

Or is MM shorthand for "million million" aka "trillion"?

~~~
niftich
It's a traditional financial notation for million. Some discussion about its
origins here [1][2]

[1] [http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/149190/what-is-
th...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/149190/what-is-the-correct-
abbreviation-for-millions-billions-and-trillions-in-a-finan)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/answers/comments/2sd9bm/why_do_peop...](https://www.reddit.com/r/answers/comments/2sd9bm/why_do_people_abbreviate_million_as_mm/)

